# Majek Extreme or Blazer Bay Ultimate 675



## Dennis1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Any comments on the Majek Extreme or Ultimate 675 boats, and motor choice.
Thanks


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Take a look at the stoner fury as well. More customizable, still local to Texas and the TWC&M staff amd Adam Stoner are great folks.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I have a shearwater x22 hybrid witch is close to the 675. What do you want to know.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Do a search on here, there is more info on both that you can shake a stick at, both have merit. My Extreme does all and more that I need, and yes I have rode in the Blazer and have a friend who has one and likes it too. 

Mercury's on both very solid running boats.


----------



## Redassassin (Sep 9, 2012)

My buddy fishes tournements and runs a 675 and I can tell you that the 675 is a little shallower, a little smoother, a little faster with less chine walk and is a little cheaper. Lay out is a little different. It has more storage and has a larger front deck but it feels smaller with less room to move around. The fit and finish is way better on the Majek and most likely will be sitting on a Coastline Trailer.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Faster? Naw!



Redassassin said:


> My buddy fishes tournements and runs a 675 and I can tell you that the 675 is a little shallower, a little smoother, a little faster with less chine walk and is a little cheaper. Lay out is a little different. It has more storage and has a larger front deck but it feels smaller with less room to move around. The fit and finish is way better on the Majek and most likely will be sitting on a Coastline Trailer.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I've ridden in both and like the blazer Bay a bit more but mostly because of the layout and I do think the ride is better.

But not faster . . . . the extreme is fast


----------



## SR-113 (Jun 23, 2015)

A Stoner Fury with a 300 Mercury XS is worth a look as well. Just as fast if not faster, fit and finish is great and you may save a little coin as well.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

RedXCross said:


> Faster? Naw!


:rotfl:

And every one I've been in, the nose pointed towards the sky and took forever to break over on the holeshot (even with a 300) so I don't see how it could be any skinnier.

The Blazer Bay IS flashier though. All kinds of pretty stuff on the console. That's not my thing though. I like the clean, open space of an Xtreme. The hatch in the floor is cool (that may be just on the 24 though) if you can use it as an icechest. Other than that, I'll take an Xtreme all day every day.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

t-tung said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> And every one I've been in, the nose pointed towards the sky and took forever to break over on the holeshot (even with a 300) so I don't see how it could be any skinnier.
> 
> The Blazer Bay IS flashier though. All kinds of pretty stuff on the console. That's not my thing though. I like the clean, open space of an Xtreme. The hatch in the floor is cool (that may be just on the 24 though) if you can use it as an icechest. Other than that, I'll take an Xtreme all day every day.


 that blazer bay salesman in corpus said he guaranteed it would run circles around my boat in a chop... I asked him if he would offer a money back guarantee. he said... "well. no". talk is cheap!

they might be smoother than the 22, but no way are they faster than or shallower.


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

Kyle 1974 said:


> that blazer bay salesman in corpus said he guaranteed it would run circles around my boat in a chop... I asked him if he would offer a money back guarantee. he said... "well. no". talk is cheap!
> 
> they might be smoother than the 22, but no way are they faster than or shallower.


Funny how all other boat brands have to run a 300 to keep up with the Xtreme and a 250 sho ?? All I can say is Majek Boats don't have to prove anything the Brand has made it's stand in the Boat Industries and Tournaments and with everyday fisherman their is a reason you see more Majek Boats at the Tournaments than any other and your right talk is cheap in sales you never talk bad about the other guys boat


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a 22 Extreme with 225 Merc Pro XS. Love the boat, and would recommend to anybody.


----------



## lab0714 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a 2014 675 ultimate bay with 250 SHO. I was also torn between these two boats. The majek is faster. No doubt. But I was willing to give up 5-8 mph for the comfort and ride of the blazer. The blazer finish and storage is a huge plus. Tournament loaded. Meaning 60gal of fuel loaded livewells and all gear running 63ish. That's with stock 4 blade prop that came on boat. Same load on majek 22' running 70ish. Blazer in my opinion fishes way better. You can fish 3 ppl on one side of the boat and not fill like it gunna tip over as so in a majek. As far as shallows go I have not ran a majek in the shallow water but the blazer has no issue getting up in about 14-16" depending on btm. Drafts 9". I suggest to ride and fish in both if possible. Not sure where your located but I'd be willing to take you out in mine.


----------



## waterman1971 (Aug 29, 2011)

Good topic, county farm and ranch has a couple of blazer 2220 for "cost". What is a good price ?


----------



## FlKeysMike (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the rod storage under the wide gunwale/cap, though I think the Majek has that option too. I think it finishes out a boat nicely.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

That's a clean looking boat. Lots of repeat Xtreme buyers on here including me. SCB and Majek have a very loyal following for a reason. 

I can't get up in 14" and draft 10-14" depending on where the weight is in the boat. Tournament loaded like outlined above would be 67-68 mph for me.

Good luck with your decision.

-CC


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I have now ridding and fished in both the boats in the topic as well as my shearwayer x22 hybrid. Depends on what you want. The 22 extreme is the fastest and over alla great boat I had no problem making the boat perform the way I like. The 675 is a nice boat but at the vary small gap in price I wouldn't look at it over my boat since they are almost a copy and the fit and finish on my shearwayer it much better. My buddy 675 runs 63 to 64 loaded down and my shearwayer runs 65 to 66 same load. But at the end of the day your splitting hair and all are great boats with good people backing them


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

you want to send a Texas kid to college? Or Florida kid? I will buy a Texas built anything if I can, that's just me though. 

First 675 I ever saw was at 37, my friend laughed "look another extreme knock-off" but that was in corpus, where they are fond of Majeks


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

how do you want the boat set up is the main question I would think. I haven't seen any versatility with the blazer bay as compared to the extreme.. I myself run a 22 extreme with short seat bubble console set back etc.. but have buddies with 22 extremes with leaning post bigger consoles extra livewells yada yada.. not to sure what the options are on the blazer.. ive rode in the 675 one time and wasn't windy so cant tell you if it rode better or not.. but for me its the extreme all the way.. hard to compare rides in either unless you have a lot of seat time in both boats.. ive been in 25 ft boats with guys that aren't to experienced that makes the boat beat you up and I can run the 22 in the same conditions and trimmed right and trim tabs at optimal ride position it be really smooth


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

lab0714 said:


> I have a 2014 675 ultimate bay with 250 SHO. I was also torn between these two boats. The majek is faster. No doubt. But I was willing to give up 5-8 mph for the comfort and ride of the blazer. The blazer finish and storage is a huge plus. Tournament loaded. Meaning 60gal of fuel loaded livewells and all gear running 63ish. That's with stock 4 blade prop that came on boat. Same load on majek 22' running 70ish. Blazer in my opinion fishes way better. You can fish 3 ppl on one side of the boat and not fill like it gunna tip over as so in a majek. As far as shallows go I have not ran a majek in the shallow water but the blazer has no issue getting up in about 14-16" depending on btm. Drafts 9". I suggest to ride and fish in both if possible. Not sure where your located but I'd be willing to take you out in mine.


lab, thats a great looking boat......


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

So, not that it really matters to me, but I have to question. There are a number of 22 and 23 foot bay boats out there that are really fast. If you mounted a 250HP outboard on all of them and just for discussion, say they were all propped correctly for RPMâ€™s and top speed at WOT, how would they stack up? Iâ€™m assuming SCB at the top, Majek extreme next? Where does the Haynie LS or the Tran LS fit in? What about all the cats, do any of them keep up with the extreme? Just for discussion, they all pass me up on the way to Baffin, I have no dog in this race.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

bigrebar said:


> So, not that it really matters to me, but I have to question. There are a number of 22 and 23 foot bay boats out there that are really fast. If you mounted a 250HP outboard on all of them and just for discussion, say they were all propped correctly for RPMâ€™s and top speed at WOT, how would they stack up? Iâ€™m assuming SCB at the top, Majek extreme next? Where does the Haynie LS or the Tran LS fit in? What about all the cats, do any of them keep up with the extreme? Just for discussion, they all pass me up on the way to Baffin, I have no dog in this race.


 its a hard question to answer due to the way each boat can be set up.. the extreme with the short bubble console and short seats with a few extra inches of set back is gonna out run a lot with the 250.. even some of the scb with 250's on them but like I said it depends on how each model boat is set up


----------

